# Draw weight



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

56# with a 26 inch DL


----------



## Barb Carlson (Dec 22, 2006)

50# with a 25" DL


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

44/45# with a 27" DL


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

With my 3D set up I've got it at 49# with a 27" draw.

My hunting set up is at 53# and 27" draw.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

60 lbs. @ 25 inch DL


----------



## misspink (Feb 18, 2009)

44# with a 27" DL


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

25" DL @ 72lbs & 73lbs


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

55#, 30".


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

25" 57-60 (Ibo shoots limit women to 60 lbs )


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*weight*

44-45, 28" Draw


----------



## iciegirl (May 21, 2010)

45# currently, but I'm waiting for new Darton 1100 to come out in September, and then I'll be upgrading to 50-60#. My DL is 25".


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

27" DL, 48-55 # depending on which bow and what type of shooting


----------



## Ambesi (Apr 20, 2010)

67# 27.5 dl


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

Boy that's one rude question...
Ducking....


----------



## dayhiker1990 (Apr 23, 2010)

I just started and I am pulling 40 with a 27 draw. Most of you draw alot more, how long did take you to build up to that?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

dayhiker1990 said:


> Most of you draw a lot more, how long did take you to build up to that?


I second that question...how long does it take to build up the poundage?? I also just started shooting (May 8th) and am pulling 40-41 with a 27 1/2 draw. Thanks in advance!


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

I shoot 49# on my Destroyer and 50# on my SWAT- both at 26 inches. 

In answer to the how long does it take question- it varies for different people. I suggest to the students that I coach to get used to a draw weight and get comfortable and then just turn up the poundage about a 1/4 of a turn at a time which should gradually increase it slowly. I'll never go over 50# as I don't want to risk overbowing myself and hurting my shoulders.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

dayhiker1990 said:


> I just started and I am pulling 40 with a 27 draw. Most of you draw alot more, how long did take you to build up to that?


I am in the same boat! I've hear though that at the end of the season you will probably be up a few pounds.


----------



## Amurray (Nov 7, 2009)

44 lbs 26" dl
looking to turn it up a little more soon!


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

dayhiker1990 said:


> I just started and I am pulling 40 with a 27 draw. Most of you draw alot more, how long did take you to build up to that?





TTluvs2hunt said:


> I second that question...how long does it take to build up the poundage?? I also just started shooting (May 8th) and am pulling 40-41 with a 27 1/2 draw. Thanks in advance!


It depends on a few things- including your body and how often you practice. I started at about 35# and it took me a year to move up to 45, then another two years to get to 55. My goal is 60 by the end of this year and then I am stopping. 

Don't try to increase to fast and don't try to shoot more than your body is designed for. If you ruin your shoulder, you won't be able to shoot at all. 40# is more than enough to kill a deer, and speed isn't really a requirement. The only reason I want to get to 60 is for 3D season- we shoot out to 70 yards and speed helps. Shoot what YOU are comfortable with.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

dayhiker1990 said:


> I just started and I am pulling 40 with a 27 draw. Most of you draw alot more, how long did take you to build up to that?





TTluvs2hunt said:


> I second that question...how long does it take to build up the poundage?? I also just started shooting (May 8th) and am pulling 40-41 with a 27 1/2 draw. Thanks in advance!


Now this is just my opinion here, you don't need to have your poundage up that high. A good 45-55 lbs is plenty to kill a deer, elk or turkey. Heck, its even plenty to take a bear with, to me you run the risk of injuring your shoulder pulling that much. Some ladies can do it and have no problems, I'm sure I could as well, but I choose to shoot a lower poundage so that if I do have to hold to wait for a good ethical shot, I can and it won't be all that hard to do. 
Again just MY opinion here.
Dee


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I must be the wimp here, I pull 35lbs. Going to turn it up some soon, but not much. I can pull 50 but not for very long.


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

Im only 15 and im pulling 50# at 24.5 in draw


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

40lbs here with a 27 dl. Plan on turning up the lbs after turkey season.


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

40# at 26 DL


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

52 at 26.5


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

A quick question for the ladies. My 11 year old daughter is pulling 30 lbs now. She needs to get to 35 lbs by fall ( state min. to hunt). Do you think it is possible without skying the bow or hurting herself? Thanks for any replies.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Ray Ray said:


> A quick question for the ladies. My 11 year old daughter is pulling 30 lbs now. She needs to get to 35 lbs by fall ( state min. to hunt). Do you think it is possible without skying the bow or hurting herself? Thanks for any replies.


The most important thing is to not increase too fast. You don't want to risk hurting her, and gaining strength is difficult if she is growing right now. Since the muscles you use to shoot aren't used as much as others, it can take longer. You can get something like a Bowfit to help build them, but increase the weight slowly, maybe half a turn at a time. If she seems to be struggling, back it down again. She might be able to do it, but she might need to wait until next year to hunt with a bow.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Ray Ray said:


> A quick question for the ladies. My 11 year old daughter is pulling 30 lbs now. She needs to get to 35 lbs by fall ( state min. to hunt). Do you think it is possible without skying the bow or hurting herself? Thanks for any replies.



I'm no expert... but is she struggling with 30 pounds right now? Why not have her try 35 pounds? Generally when something starts to hurt the person is going to stop doing whatever is causing them pain, so I don't see the harm in her trying. Because technically, one only needs one good shot when hunting, correct? ... As long as she can safely pull it back at that poundage. 

That's just my $.02...


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Cheerioette said:


> I'm no expert... but is she struggling with 30 pounds right now? Why not have her try 35 pounds? Generally when something starts to hurt the person is going to stop doing whatever is causing them pain, so I don't see the harm in her trying. Because technically, one only needs one good shot when hunting, correct? ... As long as she can safely pull it back at that poundage.
> 
> That's just my $.02...


She isn't really struggling with 30lbs. She wants to hunt with me in Sept. & the state minumum is 35lbs. I just wanted to know if you ladies think it is possible or if she will have to wait another year. Thanks for your replies.

As we shoot I'll try to turn her bow up every couple weeks & see if she can do it.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

As MN Chick stated, don't let her strain or injure anything. Injuries can be very frustrating and time-consuming to heal, (to say nothing of disruptive to school and other activities and aspects of life) and as stated, she could lose interest and never want to shoot again. ALSO, I want to remind everyone that's dealing with growing bodies and sports.. "too much of a good thing" can cause PERMENANT DAMAGE! There's a reason they limit the number of pitches for little league players, for instance! Bones are at critical stages of growth, joints are developing and vulnerable, growth spurts can cause issues with muscles and tendons etc... Please don't set up a child or youth for a lifetime of pain, loss of function, and disability because they, or you, want them to progress faster, do "more", or whatever. Enjoy the experiences along the way, and "live to play another day"!  Hope you have MANY, MANY wonderful times with your daughter!  I still treasure memories of times I got to spend with MY dad, camping, hiking etc..  Good luck!


----------



## 179393 (Apr 23, 2010)

25 lbs, 26" draw length. I haven't been shooting long, but am glad I started low. I've been able to work more on technique without having to fight a poundage that I'm not comfortable with. I also am only shooting targets now. I will likely move to a higher poundage at some point, and may try hunting after that, but for now, I just enjoy shooting what I have and I'm having fun with it. :smile:


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

It also depends on the bow...I have shot bows at 60 pounds that were easier to pull back then a different bow at set @ 50 pounds


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Nikki00 said:


> It also depends on the bow...I have shot bows at 60 pounds that were easier to pull back then a different bow at set @ 50 pounds


:thumbs_up I totally agree.



Ray Ray said:


> She isn't really struggling with 30lbs. She wants to hunt with me in Sept. & the state minumum is 35lbs. I just wanted to know if you ladies think it is possible or if she will have to wait another year. Thanks for your replies.
> 
> As we shoot I'll try to turn her bow up every couple weeks & see if she can do it.


Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

40# with a 24" DL


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

50# 25" dl


----------



## threedhunter (Apr 9, 2006)

as a coach here in canada, we have recomended #'s for children/junior/youth.
These have been researched and found to NOT CAUSE PERMENENT PHYSICAL HARM/DAMAGE to our students.they are not high, and a 15 year old is not recomeded to shoot higher than 35 lbs.An 11 year old should be far less, 20 max.
As a father who had no training at the time, my 15 year old son was shooting at 60 lbs, he permenantly crushed his wrist, elbow and shoulder synovial sacs, and has trouble after a full day of shooting. 
He is now 32.
Please be careful with how much and how fast you raise the poundage on your kids bows.This is parental advice, not preaching.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

threedhunter said:


> as a coach here in canada, we have recomended #'s for children/junior/youth.
> These have been researched and found to NOT CAUSE PERMENENT PHYSICAL HARM/DAMAGE to our students.they are not high, and a 15 year old is not recomeded to shoot higher than 35 lbs.An 11 year old should be far less, 20 max.
> As a father who had no training at the time, my 15 year old son was shooting at 60 lbs, he permenantly crushed his wrist, elbow and shoulder synovial sacs, and has trouble after a full day of shooting.
> He is now 32.
> Please be careful with how much and how fast you raise the poundage on your kids bows.This is parental advice, not preaching.


:thumb: Great advice... since children are still growing. 

However, here in Michigan kids can hunt with a bow when they are 10. I wasn't able to find a weight requirement though. It just makes you wonder then what the state expects the kids to shoot in poundage, because I've heard the very minimum one should shoot a deer with is 35 pounds.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

31# at 25". i'm an unsighted 3d finger shooter and getting close to 50yo


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Ray Ray said:


> She isn't really struggling with 30lbs. She wants to hunt with me in Sept. & the state minumum is 35lbs. I just wanted to know if you ladies think it is possible or if she will have to wait another year. Thanks for your replies.
> 
> As we shoot I'll try to turn her bow up every couple weeks & see if she can do it.


If she's comfortable with 30 already, she'll make it to 35, absolutely. Even if she's only practicing a couple times a week. When I first started, I was going up one pound per month easily. I think she can do it  as long as she is accurate enough and confident to take a deer, she will. My only advice would be to have her set a distance limit; for example, I've had deer completely spin out of a shot at 35yds, pulling 38lbs. Not a good feeling. My personal max is now 30yds for deer.


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

Ray Ray said:


> A quick question for the ladies. My 11 year old daughter is pulling 30 lbs now. She needs to get to 35 lbs by fall ( state min. to hunt). Do you think it is possible without skying the bow or hurting herself? Thanks for any replies.


Ray, If she practices at least a couple days a week for at least 30 mins I think she can get to 35 pounds. Try only going up 1 lb at a time It helps a lot more.


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

44# at 23"DL over here


----------



## HuntingHottie (May 26, 2010)

45 lbs. with 25" DL.


----------



## sally forth (Aug 14, 2009)

38 lbs. 28 inch DL sighted recurve


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I am pullin 42# with 27" draw.

as for the ladies that pull 60+... wow..

I have been shootin for 13 yrs. started off pullin 25#. I can pull 50# but 42-45# is comfortable for me. Prearchery shoulder injury.. 

Shoot what is comfortable for you and have funn....


----------



## Just aim (Apr 19, 2010)

42# 27 inch draw - Hoyt Maxis 35


----------



## krniemoth (May 8, 2009)

53# at 26". I found that if you are trying to move up in pounds, pull the bow back 10 times a day every day, you don't need to shoot but just pull it back. It will build up those archery muscles faster than you think! Good luck!


----------



## nicole10 (Jan 14, 2010)

Im in the mid 40's for #. I have a question though, I am 5'7 and bought a new bow not so long ago and my draw length was lengthened to 26. Problem is, I snap the string on my arm more times then i wish to. I figure I should shorten the length, but I was told that 26 looks about right for me. I could also adjust my grip to help the problem, but I'd prefer not to because I lose consistency. Should I shorten it?


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

*Nichole10*

Nichole10, do you have a way to get a photo of you at full draw (with short sleeves or sleeveless would be best, for the ladies to see your arm) You'll get better suggestions, more accurate/specific ideas of things to try, the more they know about your setup, equipment and form.  Good luck!


----------



## arrowgrrl (Oct 6, 2009)

I just started shooting a compound after a two year hiatus and surgery to repair a ruptured disc and bone spurs in my neck last summer. Currently at 41.5 lbs. 
I agree with the others about taking it slow in regards to building strength - - and being realistic about one's particular capabilities.
I know, all too well and way too late, what kind of damage can happen when we push ourselves physically...
Still, I find myself being a little envious of the gals that can pull big weight!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

DL 24, DW 40 lbs. Had pre-archery shoulder surgery so don't want to push my luck with re-injuring it. I'm strictly a target shooter at this point. Want to shoot for many years to come. Been shooting for 3 yrs now.


----------



## VicxenNewbie (Jun 7, 2010)

27.5 DL and DW 45, slowly but steadily moving up!


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

I am pulling 53 at a 26.5 for 3D and i hunt with about 55 poundage. I agree that the only way to build up your muscles to pull more is to shoot everyday!! The more you shoot the more muscle you will build. But be aware it only takes a few weeks of not shooting to loose that muscle!


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm 5'7" and 27.5" draw. I pull 50# with my Equalizer and 53# with my DXT. 

Nicole10- It sounds like you are hyper-extending your arm. you should be able to slightly rotate your arm away from your bow without changing your grip. It's easier to show someone than explain it but basically relax your arm slightly.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

When adjusting your dw. How much should you adjust at one time. Half a circle or a full rotation? I was at 40 and I did half a rotation and it felt like it never changed. But now My left arm is killing me. lol. Just wondering is all.


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

In theory a full turn is about two pounds. I usually go a full turn, if you shoot a lot you will get use to it quickly!!


----------



## camoqueen2010 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Dw*

I have a 24" DL and pull 44 lbs.


----------



## LadyBowhunter63 (Feb 3, 2010)

50 lbs at 26". Fast enough for me and there are some days I wish it were about 30 lbs!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I did half a turn on each and it felt like nothing. But that night my left shoulder felt it. So last night I turned it half of that half and shot a lot today and my shoulder wanted to fall off. lol. Doesn't help we are cleaning up the yard and all. Is your shoulder suppose to hurt like that when turning up the poundage that little?


----------

